# Orthodontist in Dubai



## soobydoo (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I am in my early 30's and want to go see an orthodontist about getting braces fitted. I've looked up online and found a few places however like anything in life a fancy website doesn’t mean a good service. Can anyone recommend a good orthodontist they have used themselves who is reasonably priced? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

I know good clinic and I have made it to my self 
The first care dental clinic in al mamzar they are really good and have facility for the payment (free consultation) I


----------



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

soobydoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in my early 30's and want to go see an orthodontist about getting braces fitted. I've looked up online and found a few places however like anything in life a fancy website doesn’t mean a good service. Can anyone recommend a good orthodontist they have used themselves who is reasonably priced? Thanks in advance.


Hey soobydoo,

Did you ever get the braces done and if so, where and what was the experience like. I am in a similar position and have been wanting to do this for a while.


----------

